# Paph. hainanense



## eggshells (Feb 7, 2018)

Paph. hainanense by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. hainanense by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 7, 2018)

5 flowers and 2 buds? And such a small pot! You are a master!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice display and the plant looks very healthy.

I've come to really appreciate hainanense. Relatively large, attractive flowers on small plants and they bloom just a few years out of flask. It seems like the perfect combination. Mike


----------



## Wendy (Feb 7, 2018)

Amazing display! Well done!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome!!. Very nice clump and nicely grown.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2018)

Super nice, and great photos also.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2018)

What a show :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## monocotman (Feb 9, 2018)

Just amazing. Well done,
David


----------



## Guldal (Feb 9, 2018)

I can only join the chorus!!!!! Impressive - good work! :drool: :drool: :drool:
Jens


----------



## blondie (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow that a stunning display, would look fantastic on a display stand congrats.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2018)

superbly grown!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2018)

Now this is good stuff and no stakes needed!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OrchidIsa (Feb 10, 2018)

I have no words!!


----------

